# FTP Permission Errors



## matt-h (Apr 30, 2006)

I am trying to install the Website Baker CMS program, and am having a problem with getting my config file readable (the installation fails because it cannot edit it). 

I get this message when changing the permissions in FileZilla
Response: 500 'SITE CHMOD 777 config.php': command not understood

And this in FireFTP
500 'SITE CHMOD 777 config.php': command not understood : /su113/777 config.php

Same also happens with 755.

I presume the reason is that the server I'm on (which is my Student Union, so I only have access to FTP) has various global permissions, as I don't have a problem with my other sites. Is there anything I can do in this situation? Or will I have to wait and hope that the SU can do something about it on Monday?


----------



## trtaurus (Jul 23, 2008)

I am having the exact same problem! Were you ever able to change the permission settings in FireFTP? Any suggestions would be much appreciated! It keeps giving me the error message: 500 'SITE CHMOD 0333...command not understood


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

I had this problem in FileZilla the other day too. I got the error message BUT it had actually done the CHMOD. Are you sure it hasn't actually done it?


----------



## trtaurus (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm pretty sure it didn't work properly. My goal in changing the permissions is to allow the document to be opened, revised, and saved so that when you reopen the link the changes will still be there. I am assuming by giving the linked document "write" and/or "execute" permissions that should allow for this. Maybe I have a false assumption?


----------



## trtaurus (Jul 23, 2008)

So I guess I may have a slightly different scenario because I am using FireFTP? I right click the document and change the permission settings, and that's when I get the error message. Then I went in and opened the document by clicking on the link on the website. It opens the document, I make a change and click save. Then when I go back in and refresh the website and re-click the link, it opens but the changes are not there!


----------

